# Problems with Leopard Gecko Shedding



## Peekaboo (Jul 15, 2005)

My friend has a female leopard gecko that constantly sheds. She'll complete a shed, and within a few days begin shedding again. Does anyone know what might cause this?


----------



## nomad85 (Jul 15, 2005)

try posting on the www.reptilerooms.com forum. I've never heard of that happening before.


----------

